
MySQL Query Analyzer and PHP - barredo
http://schlueters.de/blog/archives/150-MySQL-Query-Analyzer-and-PHP.html
======
nphase
More interesting (to me, at least) than the query analyzer and debug tracing
(to a proprietary tool which costs money) is the mysqlnd_ms plugin, that can
seems to be able to gracefully handle switching between multiple mysql
connections to simplify query routing for master/slave or load balancing
setups. Handling that on the driver level (I'm already a big fan of mysqlnd
async) could help you ease your code into a replicated environment.

